# Rebuilding tri power carbs



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

I am in the process of rebuilding my tri power carbs and started with the front carb (two outer are the same as you all know).

I disassembled the carb and soaked it in parts cleaner for ~30 minutes. Then washed with really hot water, used an air gun to blow out. I then cleaned the top two pieces off (appeared to be a film / paint) and re-dipped in the parts cleaner for another 30 minutes and repeated the cleaning and drying process. 

Now the carb was ready for rebuilding, but first I wanted to protect the metal. I taped off pieces I did not want painted and then sprayed the iron base with two light coats of grey primer followed by two light coats of semi gloss black. The top two pieces of the car (body and lid) were lightly painted with Eastwood's Carb Renew II Bronze.

I am happy so far with how they look, but have a question about the throttle blades - they look rusted / discolored. Should I treat them with anything ? I know nobody will see them but me, but still now would be the time to correct....

Thanks


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Well I did not change the blades or clean them with anything. They appeared to be sealing fairly tight (I could see a sliver of light around one of the blades when holding up to the light) and given that each has an intentional pinhole I figure they are fine. Car fired right up and the accelerator squirt was super strong. Now for the next two....

BTW - John @ Pontiac Tripower is a great guy if you need anything for your Pontiac. I bought the carb rebuild kit and bolt package from him. Everything was neatly packaged and labeled to ease installation. And of course if you have questions, he is readily available and very knowledgeable.


----------

